# Sandy's legs are too long!



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I love the pictures! Especially the one with the frisbee. Sandy has such a sweet face. Simply adoreable. I know what you mean about eating everything. I think that as a puppy Bailey tasted every leaf, rock, blade of grass and stick he came across. Now, thankfully, he has limited his scavenging to the dandilions (no weed killer applied) which grow at our lake place. For some reason he loves dandilions. He will eat as many as he can get away with eating before we stop him. He is the canine equivalent of weed-be-gone


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Sandy is really a doll. 
This stage where their legs are too long and they are lanky is my favorite for some reason, they're just so darn cute.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just want to hug her up, she's adorable


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I know what your saying about all legs as our two, Macie & Murphy are all legs at the moment.

Sandy is just so adorable. Love #5 of her, this is a print & hanger for sure...


----------



## Henry's Mum (Nov 6, 2013)

The one with the leaf in her mouth is just too cute. Beautiful baby


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Oh my goodness! Too stinking sweet!


----------

